# :| INA : BSH 2.5 20V Motor Mount Packages - INTRO GROUP BUY + FAQ |:



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*INA Engineering Inc. - BSH 2.5 Motor Mount GROUP BUY*
*GROUP BUY STATUS = STOP*







​
Hello Everyone,
We at INA Engineering Inc. are proud to be sponsoring this forum and plan to work with various companies to bring you the best of the best that the industry has to offer. When we were approached early last year to develop a motor mount kit for the 2.5 motor we declined as we knew that BSH had been developing one for the market. After months and months of testing and waiting we are proud to introduce these to the community and hopefully get many of you on board.The 2.5 20V motor is the future for the VW/Audi platform and we plan to be here every step of the way 

(Product description and imaging will be up shortly).


*SHIPPING IS NOT INCLUDED.*
BSH 2.5 Motor Mount (Hardware included) :
*RETAIL = $ 299.99 USD
GROUP BUY PRICE = $ 266.99 USD*

BSH 2.5 Transmission Mount (Hardware included) :
*RETAIL = $ 189.99 USD
GROUP BUY PRICE = $ 170.99 USD*

BSH 2.5 Pendulum Mount (Hardware included) :
*RETAIL = $ 169.99 USD
GROUP BUY PRICE = $ 152.99 USD*


*ALL PACKAGES INCLUDE FREE SHIPPING IN THE LOWER 48 & A FREE Medium BSH T-SHIRT.*
*PACKAGE 1 *- JUST BSH 2.5 20V ENGINE AND TRANSMISSION MOUNT
*RETAIL = $ 489.98 USD
GROUP BUY PRICE = $ 431.48 USD (savings of $58.50!)*

*PACKAGE 2 *- COMPLETE 2.5 MOUNT PACKAGE.
*RETAIL = $ 659.97 USD
GROUP BUY PRICE = $ 575.97 USD (savings of $84!)*

To take advantage of this pricing simply jump on the list below by replying to this thread. Payment will need to be made once we have 25 people on board. We will start taking payments once we have crossed the 15 people mark so the sooner that happens, the sooner we can start shipping out your orders.

N.B. If you are signing up to this list please ensure that you are making payment. We are not looking for people who cant commit to products they want to purchase.

Thank You everyone for the support,
Issam Abed


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*1.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97*(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)**PAID!!**PAID!!*
*2.* redrbt2.5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97 *PAID!!*
*3.* thygreyt - JUST Transmission Mount - $170.99 + Shipping*(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)**PAID!!*
*4.* tay272 - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48 + Shipping*PAID!!*
*5.* spartanrabbit09 - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping*PAID!!*

*NOT PAID:*
*6.* Gunbunny08 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97 *(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*7.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
*8.* Brabbit32 - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48*(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*9.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*10.* a7xogg - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*11.* b1aCkDeA7h - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Group Buy:

1. MattWayMK5
2. A7Xogg
3. b1aCkDeA7h
4. Mr2.0
5.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Mr2.0 said:


> Group Buy:
> 
> 1. MattWayMK5
> 2. A7Xogg
> ...


We would prefer if each of these members jumped in and posted what kit they wanted. I assume you are in for PACKAGE 2 yes?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Mr2.0 said:


> Group Buy:
> 
> 1. MattWayMK5 - Package 2
> 2. A7Xogg
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I want Engine/Trans. I hope we get 25 people.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

i have to wait for my taxes to be deposited into my account. How long until the deadline?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm #6 on that list.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

so, are you(INA) including the engine mount hardware? Because the mount from BSH came with none.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Could I just get a motor mount or do I need to get a package?


Sure can
266.99 + the shipping charge to wherever you are.:thumbup:


ENRGZR said:


> so, are you(INA) including the engine mount hardware? Because the mount from BSH came with none.


Yes we are:thumbup:

List updated:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> i have to wait for my taxes to be deposited into my account. How long until the deadline?


 whenever the req is made


INA said:


> *INA Engineering Inc. - BSH 2.5 Motor Mount GROUP BUY*
> 
> To take advantage of this pricing simply jump on the list below by replying to this thread. *Payment will need to be made once we have 25 people on board. We will start taking payments once we have crossed the 15 people mark* so the sooner that happens, the sooner we can start shipping out your orders.
> 
> ...


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

sign me up for engine mount.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

If I wasnt looking to buying a house within the next month then I would be alll over this.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

a7xogg said:


> sign me up for engine mount.


Done


b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Cool, put me on for just a mount.


And Done!

5 down , 10 more to go:thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I really hope we get these people to jump in!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> I really hope we get these people to jump in!


DAY 1 and 5 people? not bad
lets go for more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT! 

I am also available to answer any questions if anyone wants to PM or E-Mail me.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's replied. Guys please dont hesitate to ask questions in here!:thumbup:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

INA said:


> *MUST GET 25 PEOPLE ON BOARD TO GTE THIS PRICING SO PLEASE SIGN UP.*:
> *1.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *2.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *3.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
> ...


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gunbunny08 said:


> :beer::beer::beer:


Got you:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you are including the tranny (2-bolt) mount, then count me in for the GB.
ONLY for the tranny mount


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

INA said:


> Got you:thumbup:


can you change mine to package one and i have the two bolt tranny mount too?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> can you change mine to package one and i have the two bolt tyranny mount too?


This is a good point. 


We should make sure everyone is clear that there are two different types of trans mounts for the 2.5 Manual trans cars.

Part # 1K0199555Q










Part # 1K0199555N











To best insure that you are getting the correct part you will need to either pull your battery and check or you can take your VIN and call your dealer to find out your part number.

The two bolt parts are not complete yet and may take slightly longer to ship than the 3 bolt style.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

We should make sure everyone is clear that there are two different types of trans mounts for the 2.5 Manual trans cars.

Part # 1K0199555Q










Part # 1K0199555N











To best insure that you are getting the correct part you will need to either pull your battery and check or you can take your VIN and call your dealer to find out your part number.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I also made a thread about this a little over a week ago. Justin and Phil, do you mind if I post these pics in my thread as well for further elaboration? EVERYONE BE AWARE OF YOUR TYPE OF TRANS MOUNT BEFORE PURCHASING AN AFTERMARKET ONE. Check out my thread for more pics and info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ount...-different-from-other-mkv-trans-mounts


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

guys, if/when you make a mount for the 2bolt tranny, i'll buy it on the spot and i'm more than willing to make the DIY +review+impression, etc.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> guys, if/when you make a mount for the 2bolt tranny, i'll buy it on the spot and i'm more than willing to make the DIY +review+impression, etc.


Maybe ill do another review and mabye beat you to a diy lol


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

im in for the BSH 2.5 Motor Mount!!! 


sign me up


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Way to show the market for the 2.5 is there guys :thumbup: I like the way 2011 is going for the 2.5. I feel like there's a real market here now, and more people are realizing this motor's true potential. If you're thinking of putting your name on the list... It will make your car fun and responsive, and drastically clean up sloppy shifting, and it'll sound good doing it... SO DO IT! Also, thanks for taking care if this trans mount issue for us. To INA, BSH, and everyone buying mounts for a 2.5L :beer::beer::beer: for making 2.5 motor mounts and this GB happen for us!


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

INA said:


> *MUST GET 25 PEOPLE ON BOARD TO GET THIS PRICING SO PLEASE SIGN UP.*:
> *1.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *2.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *3.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
> ...


Puttin my name up there, NEED these mounts. 
I ordered all of the mounts from DBC, but didn't realize there were different trans mounts. They shipped me *two* 2.5L engine mounts and a pendulum mount with the bushing for the 06-08. I told them about the mistake, and they said they'd take care of it, but that was last week, haven't heard anything from em since. If DBC sent out the trans mount, I'm just going to have to return it. Or I might just return all of em and get the complete set here


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think spartanrabbit09 was number 7 lol NO CUTTING :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> *MUST GET 25 PEOPLE ON BOARD TO GTE THIS PRICING SO PLEASE SIGN UP.*:
> MUST GET 25 PEOPLE ON BOARD TO GET THIS PRICING SO PLEASE SIGN UP.:
> 1. Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> 2. MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> ...


added myself


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I think spartanrabbit09 was number 7 lol NO CUTTING :laugh:


line cutter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

INA said:


> *MUST GET 25 PEOPLE ON BOARD TO GTE THIS PRICING SO PLEASE SIGN UP.*:
> *1.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *2.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *3.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
> ...


fixed


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

hahaha, I don't care where I am on the list, I just want to get this GB moving along! :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok I updated the list
let me know if that works for everyone:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks good. now i'm waiting for you to tell me: PAY.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

INA said:


> Ok I updated the list
> let me know if that works for everyone:thumbup:


I should of said i have a 2 bolt tranny mount.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Man I'm glad we're all aware of this 2 bolt mount. This saved a lot of people from having massive headaches. Also, is there anyway to get a LARGE BSH shirt with my order instead of a medium? Mediums always shrink into smalls after 2 wash cycles.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't guarantee what I will have when we start shipping these orders but as of right now all I have in stock is Medium or smaller.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I can't guarantee what I will have when we start shipping these orders but as of right now all I have in stock is Medium or smaller.


There was supposed to be a medium shirt attached to my Ksport order...


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I'm gonna be waiting for the 2-bolt mount anyway, so hopefully you'll have some large ones by then. I'm not opposed to getting a medium if its all you got at the time. Thanks for the response Justin :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

medium shirt for me.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> medium shirt for me.


so the ladies can see the muscles!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm just not fat! lol








160 lbs?? and about 5-11 lol.

btw, thats a S size on the pic.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

16 more people, common! anyone try linking this in the MKV forum? and I'm fine with a medium shirt as well :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

lets get this going peeps!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm ready to pay.. I just nee d the bill for the tranny mount


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

I might have some bad news gentlemen, I spoke with DBC today and they said they're going to sort out my problem and most likely wait for BSH to make the 2 bolt mount, and ship it directly to me. Berk @ DBC said he will let me know whats going on, he needs to talk to BSH still, so in the mean time I'm keeping my name on the list, but once I hear something, I'll see what I need to do.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Man we really need to spread the word about this GB list to get it moving again. 16 possibly 17 more peeps!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

INA said:


> *MUST GET 25 PEOPLE ON BOARD TO GTE THIS PRICING SO PLEASE SIGN UP.*:
> *1.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *2.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *3.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
> ...




I changed mine to a two bolt trans bracket.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't wait to get these things on my car! Any news on the progress with the 2 bolt trans mount? And if anyone is thinking about putting their name on the list, DO IT!!! Someone get me the starsky and hutch animation!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I can't wait to get these things on my car! Any news on the progress with the 2 bolt trans mount? And if anyone is thinking about putting their name on the list, DO IT!!! Someone get me the starsky and hutch *gif*!


fixed


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

fixed


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

come on people!:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

is this it? only 9 people?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Maybe post over in the MKV section to help get more traffic but you would likely get the 2.0t guys crying they aren't getting any love. Just a thought if INA wants to.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> Maybe post over in the MKV section to help get more traffic but you would likely get the 2.0t guys crying they aren't getting any love. Just a thought if INA wants to.


 Got 2 threads up but no bites


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just did my taxes and after hearing the engine sound after installing the motor mount, that alone has me itching to get these mounts. Alittle more power to the ground wouldnt hurt either haha. Just got one question before you add my name to the list, is the 2 bolt tranny mount only found on the autos or is it on the manuals too? Just wondering so I know Im getting the right stuff, thanks.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Just did my taxes and after hearing the engine sound after installing the motor mount, that alone has me itching to get these mounts. Alittle more power to the ground wouldnt hurt either haha. Just got one question before you add my name to the list, is the 2 bolt tranny mount only found on the autos or is it on the manuals too? Just wondering so I know Im getting the right stuff, thanks.


 the best way to know is checking.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha I know, just wasnt sure if it was an auto specific design or something. Ill check it out then.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok lets move this. Cant be only 9 people modding there 2.5's? 
I am going to go to 10 and then we can start taking payments.


----------



## leszekr (May 4, 2009)

I might be interested in a motor mount, have to check my funds right now. So just to confirm the earlier post, all hardware(bolts) will be included so I dont need to run to the dealer to order them? 


To all the trans mount people- make sure to do your research. I bought one from BFI 6-7 months back, ended up installing it and being super angry. I had to remove the polyurethane block from inside and transfer it into my mount casing. It looks like the BSH mounts are designed differently so that does not seem like an option.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Just got one question before you add my name to the list, is the 2 bolt tranny mount only found on the autos or is it on the manuals too? Just wondering so I know Im getting the right stuff, thanks.


 Mine is a very early 08 manual and I was surprised to find the 2 bolt mount on my trans. I'm pretty sure all the autos do too, but i guess only VW really knows. Take your battery and tray out and check which one you've got. It's the only way to be sure, and either way you should put your name on the list. BSH makes some awesome mounts :beer::thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Gonna check mine when I get home from work today and let you guys know if you should add me :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Come onnnnnnn!!!! We need one more guy and the we will have mounts.
Do it!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

another example of "we want want want" they make. no one buys.

i'm glad a few companies don't give up. :beer:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah but the really sad thing is that lots of people have already bought these mounts. If this GB happened a few weeks earlier that list would be substantially longer. But I know what you mean NLS.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

If i didnt have patience i would have already ordered my bsh mounts with out the group buy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

We have to start somewhere. the more parts we commit to and follow through with the easier it will be and the more interest we will create.

I dont think that we are going to leave anyone hanging.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

i may go on the list in a min. brb:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright guys you can put me on the list for the Dogbone mount only, still didnt get around to checking which tranny mount I have yet. Ill most likely get the other package deal later on but put me down so you guys can get this groupbuy going! :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its funny that we need to make such an effort to gather 11 people.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I was being kinda lazy about it so thats my fault haha. Now everyone can get their mounts :beer:!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> its funny that we need to make such an effort to gather 11 people.


well most people who wanted these put down the deposit for them and recieved the first batch.i ordered straight from bsh for mine, as i didnt even notice there was a group buy :banghead: i may go on the list for just another motor mount.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

im down for a motor mount, and a 2 hole trans mount.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bsh, now send us the bill!


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

My apologies gentlemen, but I'm going to have to be taken off that list as Justin worked something out for me with my shipping issue. Any word on how the 2 bolt trans mounts are going?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mk racer said:


> My apologies gentlemen, but I'm going to have to be taken off that list as Justin worked something out for me with my shipping issue. Any word on how the 2 bolt trans mounts are going?


waiting for the same thing.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

same here. really curious as to whats new with the 2-bolt mount. please do enlighten us BSH or INA.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Soooo, I commited to buying a Pendulum mount for my car yesterday and noone has updated the list yet or got this going so I can pay for it. What gives? :sly:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*MUST GET 25 PEOPLE ON BOARD TO GTE THIS PRICING SO PLEASE SIGN UP.*:
*1.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
*2.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
*3.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*4.* a7xogg - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*5.* b1aCkDeA7h - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping
*6.* Gunbunny08 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97 *(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*7.* spartanrabbit09 - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping
*8.* thygreyt - JUST Transmission Mount - $170.99 + Shipping*(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*9.* tay272- JUST pendulum mount- $ 152.99 + shipping
*10.*Brabbit32 -Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48 *(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*11.*
*12.*
*13.*
*14.*

updated


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Good deal mang :thumbup:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

you forgot to remove mkracer from the list


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Yeah but the really sad thing is that lots of people have already bought these mounts. If this GB happened a few weeks earlier that list would be substantially longer. But I know what you mean NLS.


Only 10 people prebought prior to the GB


nothing-leaves-stock said:


> another example of "we want want want" they make. no one buys


Sad but true...oh well.
for the luv of the dub.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it always is like that on the 2.5 forums, and market... a sad reality.

nothing really i can do. 

but also, thats the reason for me trying to go custom... its a bit more expensive, but most of the time it is the only way to mod this i5s.

one more thing. when you can, i'm more than ready for my 2bolt tranny mount! 
so please, send the bill!!!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah please send it cause I wanna pay for my mount soon. thanks


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

just found out uncle sam owes me some $$$, What are the odds that I could get a complete set before SOWO?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

redrbt2.5 said:


> just found out uncle sam owes me some $$$, What are the odds that I could get a complete set before SOWO?


I am closing up the Group Buy tomorrow
these need to get going so is everyone ready to order?

who needs to be updated?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im set, just one question tho. I thought shipping was free with any mount or mount package you buy like it says on the first page? How come it says + shipping next to my name on the list?


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

you need to read the post again(one would assume you would before posting)..... free shipping and t shirt on packages only.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ready!


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Ready.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

p c said:


> you need to read the post again(one would assume you would before posting)..... free shipping and t shirt on packages only.


Never assume anything haha. I knew I was gonna eat my words on that one, oh well.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

INA, sent you a PM about changing my order to the Package 1. Please change it on the list if you guys can do that for me before you close the group buy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

I am a little surprised to see so few 2 bolt trans mounts especially seeing as though they will complete the auto transmission set...?

All in all it has been a pretty decent 2.5 group buy. I am totally pleased to see the amount of activity and participation we have seen and there is always room to grow.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Ll, its 10 of us, and if you count the 9 pre orders (I'm on both, pre orders and gb) we have 19 2.5ers, add to that the one who backed out and the others who aren't ready, and you have some good 25 2.5ers. And by my book, that's a whole bunch of us. Sadly...

Well, send us the bill!!! 
I just want to install this thing asap.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

I will talk to INA and get him lead times.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I also think it has alot to do with the fact that not everyone is aware of motor mounts and the benefits of upgrading them. If this was a GB for 2.5L intakes, I bet there would be 3x the interest. I seriously don't know why most people ignore the potential of this amazing motor. But I also believe this market is slowly growing now that these cars have been out for a few years. Just keep the awesome products coming guys!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gunbunny08 said:


> If this was a GB for 2.5L intakes, I bet there would be 3x the interest.


I bet not (unfortunately). Alot of people do not know this but the Unitronic 2.5 Turbo car has a CAST intake manifold. NOT Welded.

I try to privately get at least 15-20 people interested but the reality is this and many shop owners will agree with me.
If you are a performance enthusiast you are not going to buy a 2.5 Jetta , you are going to buy a 2.0 FSI/TSI and this is so hard to swallow since so many of us love this motor. I remember when I did the GB for 2.0 FSI motor mounts we filled 30 slots in a DAY.

Now for some more reality ....when the TTRS comes to North America , VWVortex will create a 2.5 20V FSI forum and watch that forum grow like wild fire compared to this one. Its not that the crowd in here isnt serious , this motor needs to end up in more mature hands that can understand and appreciate the potential. Similar to how MKII/MKIII owners are swaping MKIV engines into there vehicles , I expect to see MKIV owners swaping MKV engines into there vehicles.
It will happen just not day , or tomorrow.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Good to go :thumbup:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Im good to go as far as payment but I just want to check my trans mount today to make sure its 3 bolt and not 2


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I gotta pop my head down there and look at how many bolts as well. I'll look today and get back to you!


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I'm ready.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

INA: I spoke with [email protected], and once they make the 2 bolt trans mounts, i should be getting one directly from BSH as I've already paid for a complete set of mounts. Please remove me from the list.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

INA said:


> I bet not (unfortunately). Alot of people do not know this but the Unitronic 2.5 Turbo car has a CAST intake manifold. NOT Welded.
> 
> I try to privately get at least 15-20 people interested but the reality is this and many shop owners will agree with me.
> If you are a performance enthusiast you are not going to buy a 2.5 Jetta , you are going to buy a 2.0 FSI/TSI and this is so hard to swallow since so many of us love this motor. I remember when I did the GB for 2.0 FSI motor mounts we filled 30 slots in a DAY.
> ...


 I agree and I can't wait to see the crazy swaps and builds take off. I truely believe it'll happen someday. For the record I was talking about air intakes, not intake mani's but I know what you mean. I did notice the DM 2.5T quattro has a cast mani, and I wondered how that came to life every time I look at pics of that car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> I bet not (unfortunately). Alot of people do not know this but the Unitronic 2.5 Turbo car has a CAST intake manifold. NOT Welded.
> 
> I try to privately get at least 15-20 people interested but the reality is this and many shop owners will agree with me.
> If you are a performance enthusiast you are not going to buy a 2.5 Jetta , you are going to buy a 2.0 FSI/TSI and this is so hard to swallow since so many of us love this motor. I remember when I did the GB for 2.0 FSI motor mounts we filled 30 slots in a DAY.
> ...


i have seen the mani. and i may have pics somewhere inside the comp. the mani is Plastic.

anyways, i dont know if may know it, but yes, this is a reality, the jettas and wabbits/golf 2.5 ARE NOT meant to be performance cars. we are in fact VERY lucky to share so many parts with the GTI/GLI since THEY are the ones who get the mods, upgrades and whatnot.

Afterall, many 2.0t owners get it WANTING to mod. LOOKING for more. Thats why they get stuff.

i have talked on the past to MANY MANY different companies, and the issue #1 when making stuff for US, is that there really is no market.

i mean, how many C2 kits have been sold?

how many 2.5 motor mounts have been sold???

even if ANY company came out with a 3800$ turbo kit, that made 250WHP. only 10-15 would buy it, MAX. and maybe 5 would buy it on the initial hype.

marketwise, this motor SUCKS.

i mean, look at this GB. it is seriously depressing.

it its even worse that we have such a great motor. i mean, we can make easy 400whp with some minor mods (rods, clutch, and a turbo kit) this motors have amazing capabilities, they are reliable as Apollo's carriage (greek god in with the responsibility of moving the sun), they are freaking 5 cylinders! which is hella rare, ANd they have incredible flow (something that not even the mighty VR6s have. and may i say, one of the VR6s main issue, asides from the chain)

all in all a perfect modding candidate. except for the owners. I mean, we get the downgraded version. the worse trannies, the leser interior, no MFD, no MF SW, smaller brakes, thinner sway bars... should i continue?

when someone gets the 2.5, they are usually people looking for 4 wheels to reliably take em from a to b. fun is optional. we are made of students, soccer moms, cannot-pay-rent workers, and else. Most 2.5 owners never envision or see modding as a priority.

the 2.0t owners? well, no offense to the people in those professions (seriously), but even Direct tv technicians, Comcast tech support (real people, friends of mine.) people who count on almost every penny to pay for the daughter's diappers and whatnot, find the money to buy the EJ400 or the BSH WOA kit, or APR's stage 3.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I agree and I can't wait to see the crazy swaps and builds take off. I truely believe it'll happen someday. For the record I was talking about air intakes, not intake mani's but I know what you mean. I did notice the DM 2.5T quattro has a cast mani, and I wondered how that came to life every time I look at pics of that car.


i might be doing a tranny swap. (crazy?)
but here on vortex i have seen:
-2.5T mkiv
-2.5T AWD mkiii
-2.5 mki
-2.5T awd mkv
-2.5T mkv
-2.6T auto mkv.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I switched my order to a package and it still says + shipping next to my order? Why?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

mk racer said:


> INA: I spoke with [email protected], and once they make the 2 bolt trans mounts, i should be getting one directly from BSH as I've already paid for a complete set of mounts. Please remove me from the list.


Done


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*1.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
*2.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
*3.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*4.* a7xogg - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*5.* b1aCkDeA7h - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping
*6.* Gunbunny08 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97 *(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*7.* spartanrabbit09 - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping
*8.* tay272 - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48 
*9.* thygreyt - JUST Transmission Mount - $170.99 + Shipping*(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*10.* 
*11.*

yes?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright now we're good, except now we need another person :banghead::banghead::banghead:. Someone, anyone need some mounts?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

does not matter
we are taking orders today.
lets make this happen please.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

send the bill or paypal request, or however you want to get paid.

[email protected]


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Brabbit32 said:


> im down for a motor mount, and a 2 hole trans mount.


Here's that number 10, though INA says it doesn't matter.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

apparently im being counted out?

im in for a motor mount and a 2 bolt trans mount. My rabbit is 5speed not auto. I saw something that BSH said on here that the 2 bolt was for auto;s or something? i dunno anyone chime in?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> apparently im being counted out?
> 
> im in for a motor mount and a 2 bolt trans mount. My rabbit is 5speed not auto. I saw something that BSH said on here that the 2 bolt was for auto;s or something? i dunno anyone chime in?


you have to check. my 08 rabbit as the 3 bolt, but the replacement trans has a 2 bolt mount and that was also from a 08 manual rabbit? i have a vf eng, trans mount on the car already(from jcap) so i have to see if i can swap brackets, if not i have to grind down tht middle nub so i can use my current vf mount on the new trans because im rebuilding the messed up trans. and do not want to buy another mount when i dont need it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Brabbit32 said:


> apparently im being counted out?
> 
> im in for a motor mount and a 2 bolt trans mount. My rabbit is 5speed not auto. I saw something that BSH said on here that the 2 bolt was for auto;s or something? i dunno anyone chime in?


Sorry!
didnt see yours on page 3
got you in there chief.
Everyone please PM your details so we can work out shipping quotes and also how you will be paying.
Thanks everyone:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

PMd you INA! :thumbup:


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

Pm'd


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

redrbt2.5 said:


> Pm'd


me 2


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Keep em coming lads!:thumbup::heart:


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

PM'd


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

I want the complete kit. pm'd


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

redrbt2.5 said:


> I want the complete kit. pm'd


Ok so package 2
updated



INA said:


> *1.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *2.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
> *3.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
> *4.* a7xogg - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
> ...


Group buy is officially over. Thank you everyone who supported this venture.
Please remit payment tomorrow afternoon latest. Send over a PM with all your infomation gentlemen and I will organize it during the day. Again thank yoU!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

how do we submit payment???

i sent a pm with name, email and address


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> how do we submit payment???
> 
> i sent a pm with name, email and address


I will respond to all PM's shortly. Just keep them coming people.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Did anyone pay for these yet cause I still havent gotten a reply or any message from INA?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

still waiting


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

still waiting too.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alrite just making sure Im not the only one :laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

tay272 said:


> Did anyone pay for these yet cause I still havent gotten a reply or any message from INA?


Got bombarded with orders last night. Will reply to everyones messages today.

Have a :beer: on me. Doing the best we can to facilitate everyone.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's replied

as it currently stands:
*MUST GET 25 PEOPLE ON BOARD TO GTE THIS PRICING SO PLEASE SIGN UP.*:
*1.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
*2.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
*3.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*4.* a7xogg - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*5.* b1aCkDeA7h - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping
*6.* Gunbunny08 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97 *(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*7.* spartanrabbit09 - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping
*8.* Brabbit32 - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48*(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*9.* thygreyt - JUST Transmission Mount - $170.99 + Shipping*(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*10.* tay272 - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48 + Shipping
*11.* redrbt2.5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97 *PAID!!*


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So were not gonna get these at a discount anymore unless we get 25 people now? Shouldnt we be waiting till theres 25 BEFORE we send payment for these? Im confused now


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

tay272 said:


> So were not gonna get these at a discount anymore unless we get 25 people now? Shouldnt we be waiting till theres 25 BEFORE we send payment for these? Im confused now


Not waiting on 25 anymore.
Need to move these out so we can officially release the product :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright I just misunderstood what you meant by that, my bad.


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

i need a pendulum mount ASAP (mine was snapped in half...don't ask). I can pay immediately. Whats the time frame on getting one of them shipped out?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

PlatinumMKV said:


> i need a pendulum mount ASAP (mine was snapped in half...don't ask). I can pay immediately. Whats the time frame on getting one of them shipped out?


Send me an email
[email protected]
I have a few of these.

List updated:

*1.* Mr2.0 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97
*2.* MattWayMK5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97*PAID!!*
*3.* TeamZleep - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*4.* a7xogg - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48
*5.* b1aCkDeA7h - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping
*6.* Gunbunny08 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97 *(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*7.* spartanrabbit09 - JUST Engine Mount - $ 266.99 + Shipping*PAID!!*
*8.* Brabbit32 - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48*(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)*
*9.* thygreyt - JUST Transmission Mount - $170.99 + Shipping*(2 BOLT TRANS MOUNT BRACKET)**PAID!!*
*10.* tay272 - Package 1 - Engine & Trans Mount - $431.48 + Shipping*PAID!!*
*11.* redrbt2.5 - Package 2 - COMPLETE - $579.97 *PAID!!*


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So any idea when these will get shipped out or do you need to wait for everyone to pay first?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

tay272 said:


> So any idea when these will get shipped out or do you need to wait for everyone to pay first?


Curious to know the answer to this question as well


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

tay272 said:


> So any idea when these will get shipped out or do you need to wait for everyone to pay first?


The orders have been submitted to BSH and mounts will start shipping as soon as BSH humanly can.:thumbup:

p.s. Not to sound like a pessimist but for everyone that was nagging about these mounts for almost a year , actually doing a group buy and getting only 5 people on board is embarrassing to say the least.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

INA said:


> The orders have been submitted to BSH and mounts will start shipping as soon as BSH humanly can.:thumbup:
> 
> p.s. Not to sound like a pessimist but for everyone that was nagging about these mounts for almost a year , actually doing a group buy and getting only 5 people on board is embarrassing to say the least.


I completely agree with that statement. This is why I can't stand to hear people complain about all this stuff because theyre just wasting everyones time. :thumbup: to INA and BSH tho for still having a little faith in some people


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> The orders have been submitted to BSH and mounts will start shipping as soon as BSH humanly can.:thumbup:
> 
> p.s. Not to sound like a pessimist but for everyone that was nagging about these mounts for almost a year , actually doing a group buy and getting only 5 people on board is *embarrassing* to say the least.


its actually depressing and sad.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> The orders have been submitted to BSH and mounts will start shipping as soon as BSH humanly can.:thumbup:
> 
> p.s. Not to sound like a pessimist but for everyone that was nagging about these mounts for almost a year , actually doing a group buy and getting only 5 people on board is embarrassing to say the least.


P.s. Not everyone was nagging about all of the mounts. Two have been available(depending on trans mount bracket). The MOTOR mount was nagged over by maybe 9-10 people... I bought one when they premiered, and Im guessing so did most of the users commenting in that thread to mention people that already had funded money. So your group buy list 2 months after the fact turned out Pretty Damn *GOOD* :thumbup: Its not embarrassing at all, as it could be worse. 

P.S I still havent gotten a email reply on ordering just the oil cooler stage 1. I will resend my info and send Payment on monday.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> P.s. Not everyone was nagging about all of the mounts. Two have been available(depending on trans mount bracket). The MOTOR mount was nagged over by maybe 9-10 people... I bought one when they premiered, and Im guessing so did most of the users commenting in that thread to mention people that already had funded money. So your group buy list 2 months after the fact turned out Pretty Damn *GOOD* :thumbup: Its not embarrassing at all, as it could be worse.


BSH sold under 20 engine mounts FYI. :thumbup:
In total with this group buy they would have sold 25. That # is a small fraction of what we sell to 2.0 crowd. I am not complaining but it is just embarrassing to put all this effort into a product after people been asking and asking and then become a no show.


kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> P.S I still havent gotten a email reply on ordering just the oil cooler stage 1. I will resend my info and send Payment on monday.


Kevin,
Never got an email and replied to all your PM's.

I guess I will wait and see what the TTRS guys come up with.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm seriously buying a set of mounts by next weeks end. I would have purchased them by now, but I
had to ease up after spending too much  cash on the car during the last two months.

If I buy by the end of next week, can I get group buy pricing???


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> BSH sold under 20 engine mounts FYI. :thumbup:
> In total with this group buy they would have sold 25. That # is a small fraction of what we sell to 2.0 crowd. I am not complaining but it is just embarrassing to put all this effort into a product after people been asking and asking and then become a no show.
> 
> Kevin,
> ...


totally different crowd tho. thats like comparing apples to oranges. I mean the rabbit is a econo car that most people arent looking to f with, so 25 mounts sold is pretty good in the time since theyve come out. So actually more mounts have been sold than I was giving credit for :thumbup::thumbup: 

I sent that email over outlook, I will resend it. Pm me so we can figure what that oil stage 1 would cost if I can get a plug, o-ring seal for oem t-stat, stainless bolts,and hose. Thats what I emailed you about :thumbup:

Most typical audi drivers pop a boner when they find out a flash creates magic power, so waiting for them may be a big floppy turd :laugh::laugh: (like this local guy who apr flashed his a4) he was an avid autox'r with his evo but somehow never knew you can flash a ecu


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I support the effort you put out abed :beer: The mounts will take off, especially if these are shown in a booth at some of the bigger shows. I personally know many 2.5 drivers that mod their cars but hate forums that do not know of these mounts yet, one of them working for a forum sponsor!

Build them and they will come, just ask Kevin Costner


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DrivenAllDay said:


> If I buy by the end of next week, can I get group buy pricing???


Unfortunately no. If we allowed GB pricing to be extended (for longer than it was allready extended for) then it wouldnt be fair to those who waited.



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Build them and they will come, just ask Kevin Costner


I did and he said "come when"


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Eurotreffen is on tampa on sat. 
If I were to receive mine fore friday, then I would install it, display and show it at the event.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

INA said:


> Unfortunately no. If we allowed GB pricing to be extended (for longer than it was allready extended for) then it wouldnt be fair to those who waited."



I understand, I'll be ordering them either way!!! Just that I'd check into it


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DrivenAllDay said:


> I understand, I'll be ordering them either way!!! Just that I'd check into it


No Problem
let me know.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when are these things getting shipped?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> when are these things getting shipped?



Quoted from the 13th


INA said:


> The orders have been submitted to BSH and mounts will start shipping as soon as BSH humanly can.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know how to read!
lol... i just want to know if they have a date or something. cause i havent recieved any track info.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

How did I not see this GB until now 

I'd like to get in on this if its still going on. Sign me up for a Package 1 and let me know where to send the $$


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> How did I not see this GB until now
> 
> I'd like to get in on this if its still going on. Sign me up for a Package 1 and let me know where to send the $$




Lol, you've been away? Cause this was on the mkv forums, it has been here on the 2.5 technical, and I put it on jettamkv.com as well as on facebook...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

lol work gets in the way of everything. I've spent much less time on vortex than usual.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> lol work gets in the way of everything. I've spent much less time on vortex than usual.


Lol, I. Don't know how to do that!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MKVJET08 said:


> lol work gets in the way of everything. I've spent much less time on vortex than usual.


Send me a PM with your postal code. I cant offer the GB pricing but I will see what I can work out for you.
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Any shipping date yet? Just wonderin cause its been awhile and still havent heard anything


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Any shipping date yet? Just wonderin cause its been awhile and still havent heard anything


Same thing... I wsa the second one to pay... And well... I haven't heard a thing.

Btw,since the orders haven't even shipped, is there any way to modify it? Cause I ordered the 2 bolt braket along with the 3 bolt braket.
Since I'm doing the tranny swap, and that uses a 3 bolt braket, then I'd like to cancer the 2 bolt braket.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> Same thing... I wsa the second one to pay... And well... I haven't heard a thing.
> 
> Btw,since the orders haven't even shipped, is there any way to modify it? Cause I ordered the 2 bolt braket along with the 3 bolt braket.
> Since I'm doing the tranny swap, and that uses a 3 bolt braket, then I'd like to cancer the 2 bolt braket.


Send Issam an email. :thumbup:
[email protected]


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Any shipping date yet? Just wonderin cause its been awhile and still havent heard anything


x3 
email sent


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Let us know if you hear anything.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> Same thing... I wsa the second one to pay... And well... I haven't heard a thing.


I am pretty sure I answered your PM's.
Whatever the case the orders are being processed. Its not like your money has been taken and we ran away.
Please be patient. Your orders will be shipped out asap.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> I am pretty sure I answered your PM's.
> Whatever the case the orders are being processed. Its not like your money has been taken and we ran away.
> Please be patient. Your orders will be shipped out asap.:thumbup:


i'm not worried, nor do i think that you'll run away...i'm just wondering out loud about whats the status of shipment?


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i'm not worried, nor do i think that you'll run away...i'm just wondering out loud about whats the status of shipment?


x2 but the update doesn't really tell us anything... Just looking for an approx time 2 weeks, 3 weeks, + ?

hopefully before sowo


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if possible i NEED the tranny mount before wed next week... its kind of important for the tranny swap... lol


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> if possible i NEED the tranny mount before wed next week... its kind of important for the tranny swap... lol


LOL
yes i would imagine so. You are going 6 speed for sure?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yep. i already have most of the parts... today i'll have the flywheel, on friday the short shifter and new pedals+caps and thats about it.
the rest is either here or at the installers...

i got an 02q from an 07gti with 43k miles.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I personally would have gone for an 02S due to them being super light


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> I personally would have gone for an 02S due to them being super light


which car do they come in? and does it bolts onto the 2.5?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> which car do they come in? and does it bolts onto the 2.5?


From eurospecsport.com: Mk5 02S six speed $2,350.00. So id have to guess, yes it will. :what:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nice. i'll keep it on file... maybe on the future?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Id like mine before the 25th next week but thats prolly not gonna happen ha. Trying to get some work done on my car that day but if the mounts get to me before then, Ill have them install those instead. Might just have to take the car in later when I do have them.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Issam, i just removed my battery today to find I have the 2 bolt trans mount. Wanted to let you know so you could change my order accordingly. Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MattWayMK5 said:


> Issam, i just removed my battery today to find I have the 2 bolt trans mount. Wanted to let you know so you could change my order accordingly. Thanks



Your kit left yesterday!
All orders have been shipped today according to Fedex. The transmission mount will need to go back to BSH in exchange for the 2 bolt.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesommme! In the words of Ron Burgundy, that is GOOD news hahaha!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> Your kit left yesterday!
> All orders have been shipped today according to Fedex. The transmission mount will need to go back to BSH in exchange for the 2 bolt.


thats actually great!

track numbers?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

INA you have a PM about my order


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

tracking numbers!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to Issam for handling my situation for me! Just another week or two and I'll be playing the waiting game!

(On a bright note, I was able to nab a free porsche brake setup in exchange for work)!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Will be sending over tracking #'s shortly
Please dont feed the lions!:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dont worry... i'll be patient! cant talk for the others...! 

and if i havent said it... thanks INA. not only for sponsoring the 2.5 forums, or for making this GB happen, but thanks for everything! 
you guys are one of the few that believe in the 2.5 and you guys are doing stuff to help us. 

hence my new sig..!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Issam for handling my situation for me! Just another week or two and I'll be playing the waiting game!
> 
> (On a bright note, I was able to nab a free porsche brake setup in exchange for work)!


Hope it wasnt the type of work where your knees get dirty :laugh: jk 

sounds like hell of a steal, on that note i'll help you install them on my car :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hope it wasnt the type of work where your knees get dirty :laugh: jk


floor scrubbing? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hope it wasnt the type of work where your knees get dirty :laugh: jk


:facepalm:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So anyone get tracking #s yet cause I still havent and its been 4 days?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

NVM my mounts arrived today!!! Sorry for bein impatient, I just wanted to make sure they were deffinately on the way thats all. Only have one complaint and this seems to be more common with most companies nowadays. How come noone gives out stickers with their orders anymore?  Ive ordered alot of stuff from multiple companies and pretty much all of them dont include the company sticker with the order, which use to be common place. Not a huge deal but I like to display the parts that are on my car.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

tay272 said:


> NVM my mounts arrived today!!! Sorry for bein impatient, I just wanted to make sure they were deffinately on the way thats all. Only have one complaint and this seems to be more common with most companies nowadays. How come noone gives out stickers with their orders anymore?  Ive ordered alot of stuff from multiple companies and pretty much all of them dont include the company sticker with the order, which use to be common place. Not a huge deal but I like to display the parts that are on my car.


I am making stickers now.
Want a t-shirt too?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

got mine in today!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> got mine in today!


:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and 1 day ahead of schedule! 

thanks guys.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

tay272 said:


> NVM my mounts arrived today!!! Sorry for bein impatient, I just wanted to make sure they were deffinately on the way thats all. Only have one complaint and this seems to be more common with most companies nowadays. How come noone gives out stickers with their orders anymore?  Ive ordered alot of stuff from multiple companies and pretty much all of them dont include the company sticker with the order, which use to be common place. Not a huge deal but I like to display the parts that are on my car.


I'm not far from you and still haven't gotten them... I'm hoping to see it arrive by tomorrow


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> I am making stickers now.
> Want a t-shirt too?


if you have shirts i'd buy/get one. 

i have an unitronic short (for every major show) a couple of VW shirts, eurojet...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

INA said:


> I am making stickers now.
> Want a t-shirt too?


If its free then sure haha but Im guessin no. Got my free BSH shirt tho so Im good.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

got my side mount today! no medium shrit or sticker (those matter the most)


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think you only get the shirt if you ordered a package like me. Should say on the first page somewhere.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

tay272 said:


> I think you only get the shirt if you ordered a package like me. Should say on the first page somewhere.


Yup it does
only shirts for the package people.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

um yeah, i havent payed cause i saw the group buy wasent happening then i went to Florida for two weeks and spent too much money, but ill be able to pay for my package deal within the next two weeks or week.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

a7xogg said:


> um yeah, i havent payed cause i saw the group buy wasent happening then i went to Florida for two weeks and spent too much money, but ill be able to pay for my package deal within the next two weeks or week.


We closed the group buy 3 weeks ago. If you are still interested in a package we can offer a small discount but we cant offer the GB pricing any longer.

This is not directed at you but I made it clear that if you were going to jump on the list that to please make sure you had the funds to pay. This list was to allow BSH to know what shipments/packages they needed to prepare. They allready have a 20 page thread on "feelers". We didnt need anymore of those.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone in the group buy and also INA for heading it up! 

anyone still looking for mounts is encouraged to contact Issam and I will still include the free T-Shirt while I have them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

While I am on the topic. With the lack of purchases of the 2 bolt style mounts we have decided to postpone the 2 bolt style trans mount until we there is a larger demand.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks to everyone in the group buy and also INA for heading it up!
> 
> anyone still looking for mounts is encouraged to contact Issam and I will still include the free T-Shirt while I have them.


Thanks for making this happen, even if it was just a few of us. Your products speak for themselves and are quality pieces. Cant wait to get mine bolted up! :beer:


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

I'm hoping that mine is going to be overnighted since I was forgotten...:sly::thumbdown:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

redrbt2.5 said:


> I'm hoping that mine is going to be overnighted since I was forgotten...:sly::thumbdown:


Nowhere in any of our emails conversing with each other was it mentioned that you were "forgotten". I responded to your email sent @ 5.59pm around 6.06 pm today.
You were confused with another order and I am humbly sorry but your mounts are in transit to you.
Human errors do happen.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, dont hate!

ina is full of great and helpfull people...

and yes, mistakes do happen... anyways, hopefully yours gets solved rather quickly...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

will be updating this thread with regular pricing shortly.:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So I just got my car back from NLS today after getting my mounts put in and I am quite impressed. The car does have some more vibration coming into the cabin now but nothing I cant live with. The engine and car feel super tight now and the shifts are even smoother ansd easier then before. It even handles alittle better since the engine doesnt move around while going through turns. My exhaust that I had put on used to vibrate alot and rattle against the side of my lower bumper when idling or just going through the gears at a low rpm. After installing the mounts, I havent noticed one noise from the exhaust at all and it seemed to have tightened it up abit as well. It actually kinda made it quiter then it was but that could be because I can hear the engine WAY more now then before. Greyt was right about being able to hear the 5th cylinder more cause I deffinately noticed it. Alls I have to say is good things about these mounts and everyone who helped get em out to the 2.5 community. Again thank you so much INA for making the groubuy possible and thank you BSH for making a top quality product that performs in more ways then one. You guys ROCKKK! :beer:


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

I'm going to be putting mine in tomorrow but I can't find any torque spec for the tranny mount, anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I made a thread with a diy, it includes all the torque specs.

Feel free to click on my name, on my public profile, click on "search all thread created" and look the diy.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> I made a thread with a diy, it includes all the torque specs.
> 
> Feel free to click on my name, on my public profile, click on "search all thread created" and look the diy.


I can't find one with the transmission specs I see the engine mount diy but nothing for the transmission


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

redrbt2.5 said:


> I can't find one with the transmission specs I see the engine mount diy but nothing for the transmission



Right now I am at sea, fishing... As soon as I get to my pc, I'll post it


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Right now I am at sea, fishing... As soon as I get to my pc, I'll post it


I will save you the trouble 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5203647-2.5L-I5_motor-mount_DIY


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Took my 2 friends for a ride yesterday and theyre were impressed. Theyre starting to appreciate all the work thats been goin into my ride now that they see how it performs. I just wanna drive it all over now just to hear that sweet 5 cylinder sound.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

redrbt2.5 said:


> I can't find one with the transmission specs I see the engine mount diy but nothing for the transmission


turns out I wont need those specs for a while I ordered the wrong tranny mount... fml


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

That sucks man, I actually did the same thing cause I didnt check mine before I bought them. Luckily my shop modified to fit for me which really doesnt take much effort to do. I think they just had to grind out one spot alittle bit so it would fit right. Im sure any shop that knows Vws could do the same thing for you and get it installed. Dont stress it too much haha. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Althou the gb is over, the product is great!!! It helps so much, that its really almost unbelievable. 

Thanks for bringing this to us!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

so basically us 2 bolt trans guys are getting the **** end of the stick? seriously?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> so basically us 2 bolt trans guys are getting the **** end of the stick? seriously?


dont get mad, no need.

just buy the 3 bolt one and mod it.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> so basically us 2 bolt trans guys are getting the **** end of the stick? seriously?


I just came back from outside. I took a hack saw to the ridge on the 2 bolt and bolted the 3 bolt one to it. 

I tried buying a 3 bolt bracket from vw and I didn't get the right part.

I did notice at SoWo the guy with the chromed out calve cover had a 2 bolt bracket with the 3 bolt mount. I'll see if I can find a pic.

now just need some power to justify the vibes


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> dont get mad, no need.
> 
> just buy the 3 bolt one and mod it.


Im not gunna spend $450 bucks on motor mounts and just start HACKING at a piece of billet aluminum. Sorry but its that thick for a reason. Plus im making way more power than most rabbits, dont want anything to break.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Brabbit32 said:


> Im not gunna spend $450 bucks on motor mounts and just start HACKING at a piece of billet aluminum. Sorry but its that thick for a reason. Plus im making way more power than most rabbits, dont want anything to break.


Get the BFI tranny mount insert and BSH engine mount. MY motor is solid. And if ur worrying about if the bracket can take it, i believe that NGP had a rabbit making 370 whp on the stock mounts. Or you could go to a junk yard and find a three bolt tranny bracket and then order a 3 bolt tranny mount.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

a7xogg said:


> Get the BFI tranny mount insert and BSH engine mount. MY motor is solid. And if ur worrying about if the bracket can take it, i believe that NGP had a rabbit making 370 whp on the stock mounts. Or you could go to a junk yard and find a three bolt tranny bracket and then order a 3 bolt tranny mount.


Agreed, I run a BSH Engine mount, BSH dogbone insert, stage 1 BFI transmission insert and it feels almost stock.

Still breaking in of course but when I first started the car after putting in the BSH engine mount, all of the vibrations from only having the BFI and BSH inserts were immediately gone. Given that thegreyt reported that it gets even better when it breaks in, I can imagine that it'll be stock like when it breaks in fully with that combo.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it does get good...!

i have a very slight minimum vibrations at iddle. otherwise it feels solid! 

just give it some time and some miles,


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: 


One question... 

Can i take the bolt on top of the mount off to get that piece of metal out

I have no use for it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know right? im on the same situation...

i'll find out and put it on the DIY thread


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes you can


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Brabbit32 said:


> Im not gunna spend $450 bucks on motor mounts and just start HACKING at a piece of billet aluminum. Sorry but its that thick for a reason. Plus im making way more power than most rabbits, dont want anything to break.


There's no HACKING involved. And it really isn't that thick. It is a very thin, hollow, little nub. It took me about 2-3 minutes with a grinder to get the nub out. Now the trans mount sits flush with the bracket and this thing is definitely solid. I seriously doubt that you are reducing the strength of the mount or bracket when you cut it out. Now it's just flat.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

who wants to do another group buy?:thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i probably would be interested in that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> who wants to do another group buy?:thumbup:


on oil coolers or mounts?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

If my battle with comp ends any time soon ill be in on it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> on oil coolers or mounts?


Mounts
if you want an oil cooler send me an email, you know you my homie


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> Mounts
> if you want an oil cooler send me an email, you know you my homie


once i can go diff, then turbo... that a couple emails!


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

Interested in possibly participating in another GB for the mounts. Have the pendulum, need the other two.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbup: great products offered by an awesome company... 

So far, ina has helped me with the purchase and acquisition kf all the engine 
And tranny parts... Awesome people, very knowledgeable and awesome service...


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

Some quick questions that don't seem to be answered clearly but these are compatible with a 6spd Automatic correct, as long as I make sure if mines 2 or 3 bolts?

Also, just inquiring but are these the only "upgraded" mounts available for the 2.5?


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess thats a yes and yes :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

is there anyway to purchase the pendulum mount without the insert? i already purchased the dogbone insert.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

cbs_24 said:


> is there anyway to purchase the pendulum mount without the insert? i already purchased the dogbone insert.


Please send over an email to [email protected]


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Is the gb still active? Possible to do a local pickup in Ottawa?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Teknojnky said:


> Is the gb still active? Possible to do a local pickup in Ottawa?


 GB is unfortunately closed.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

You guys have any pics of these mounts? Do you offer any other products? Your website doesn't help/


----------

